
Ask HN: How to Migrate All the Data from Your Google Account? - agluszak
I have a Google email address I created while in primary school, it&#x27;s rather silly-sounding. For the last several years I&#x27;ve been mostly using a second email, but my primary Google account is associated with the first one. I would like to stop using it altogether, but there&#x27;s still too much data tied to it. I&#x27;m rather an extensive user of  Google&#x27;s services. I know that you can set up an automatic redirection of emails, you can export your passwords and bookmarks from Chrome, but what about more sophisticated data, like, for example, Google Play Music library, apps bought in the Play Store, cards and promos saved in Google Pay, notes from Google Keep, ownership of everything kept on my Google Drive, etc.?<p>Has anyone tried doing a whole account migration? Do you have any tips?
======
porbelm
Google Takeout exports _everything_ from your Google account (including
GMusic) to a series of .zips, you can also choose to transfer those archives
to Dropbox or wherever.

~~~
agluszak
But how can I import that into my new account?

~~~
beatgammit
Into what new account? A new Google account or something else?

